

Ask HN: What do you want from a personal finance web app? - rendezvouscp

I’ve seen a number of comments from dissatisfied users of personal finance web apps. Some people are unhappy with Mint, some want to use Mint but can’t, and others seem unhappy with the personal finance web apps as a whole.<p>My question to you: what do you want to be able to do with your personal finance solution that you currently can’t accomplish?
======
bgraves
I was using Buxfer for a while and liked it, but it's been shut down for a
while. I'm trying to use Mint.com -- but there always seems to be some bug or
connection issue with one or more of my accounts. The thing I liked about
Buxfer was the auto-category rule system. Basically, you could categorize or
tag any transactions based on a set of rules (i.e., Tag all transactions equal
to $52.36 as "Student Loan Repayment").

------
iuguy
Full support for UK banks. I hate having to go to the bank site, download the
data in Quicken format, go to the finance app site, upload the data, demungify
the data then classify the spending. At that stage it's offering me little
more than can be achieved with a spreadsheet.

